# The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.



## ganders (Aug 4, 2008)

*The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *

The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. 


Click on the pictures to see a full size image.

Choose a couple different types of hardwood. The more colors the better. Below is cherry, maple and walnut. 
Rip strips of wood any width so the total with is about 12". This is the width that will fit through my planer. The beauty of this is that none of the widths have to be the same. The board shown below is made of scrape wood. If you only have short pieces of wood you can make trivets, or lids for boxes. 
Remove saw marks by sending the strips through the planer. This will allow the strips to fit tightly together. 
Glue the strips with FDA approved glue. I use Titebond II or III. Offset the strips at a 45 degree angle and clamp tightly. Figure #1. This is done to minimize waste. 
After 24 hours remove clamps and plane both sides. Figure #1.

Figure#1: Strips after they have been glued, clamped and planed.


Cut strips (any width) at a 45 degree angle. Figure #2 At the end of the board you may be able to cut a few thinner strips to use for additional accents or for smaller projects such as trivets or pens.

Figure #2: Strips cut at a 45 degree angle.



Now for the magic. Flip every other strip to it's opposite side. Figure #3.

Figure #3: Flip the strips. You now have your first zig.



Continue the pattern by flipping the strips 
You now have a zig and a zag.

Figure #4


Make sure the joints fit tight. And start the second glue-up. (Use FDA approved glue.) 
Clamp for 24 hours. Since my original strips were short I used walnut as a boarder to make the board a little longer. Figure #5

Cut off the "points" as shown in Figure #5.

Figure #5



After trimming off the points gently kiss the board on both side with the planer. This should make for a very smooth board. 
Easy the edges with a round over bit and a router. 
Coat with USP grade mineral oil. Allow to soak in for about 20 minutes. Recoat. Wait 20,minutes and wipe off excess. 
I apply rubber feet to the bottom of my boards. 
Let me know if you have any questions.

Greg


----------



## davidtheboxmaker (Dec 25, 2007)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Nice set of instructions - thanks for the post.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I am going to have to try this.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Nice tutorial, thanks for posting


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the instructions. I think I'll try it.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Wow that is a great-looking cutting board. Thanks!


----------



## woodworkersguide (Mar 7, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Great instructions! Thanks!


----------



## techyboy (Sep 1, 2007)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the instructions, I will have a go at this for Xmas gifts!


----------



## bigguy (Mar 26, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


I was just thinking about this, thanks!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. I have been meaning to do one of these. Seems like a way to use some of the off-cuts that (that my wife refers to as clutter) that I have been unable to part with.


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Thanx alot for sharing this, I really like this and will also give it a shot for Xmas…


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I knew it had to be simple. I guess that doesn't say much for me cause I couldn't figure it out.

Mart


----------



## ganders (Aug 4, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


I looked at the pattern for a week. Someone had to show me too.


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


thanks for the instructions. great looking board. where do you get your rubber feet? i also make cutting boards and use rubber feet, but i have been having trouble finding them in quantity at a good price.


----------



## fred4999 (Nov 10, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clear instructions. I saw these type boards being sold at a boatshow in Madisonville LA a couple of weeks ago. But I believe I like yours better. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fred4999 (Nov 10, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Greg and everyone else, how did you make the 45 degree cut. I attached a straight edge at a 45 degree angle to the glued up board, and ran it through the tables saw. I was going to try and use my arm saw but the saw's cutting length was not long enough. Is there better way? Thanks


----------



## ganders (Aug 4, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


I use my radial arm saw but do not recommend it. I am thinking of building a sled for my table saw that has a 45-degree straight edge instead of a 90-degree straight edge. You have the right idea except attach the straight edge (at 45-degrees) to a piece of plywood. The ply wood needs a cleat on the bottom to ride in the table slot. I am thinking that this will create a 45-degree sled (also called a pannel cutting jig.) I plan on trying this in the next few weeks.

Let me know if this makes sense…if not i will draw it out.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Beautiful board.I love the zig-zag to it and the colors.


----------



## fred4999 (Nov 10, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ganders, I thought of the sled but wonder about splintering. I will try it though. I'll keep you all posted. They finally piped out DSL here in the country so I will start posting more photos. Regards


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


great post, thanks for taking the time!
beautiful board in your examples as well.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


I can't thank you enough for this excellent posting : ) This is a beautiful board and certainly more attractive than most of the end grain boards that I've seen . Maybe now I can get out of my straight line boards rut and make something fancy ! Happy 4th of July to you !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Very nice board and great blog


----------



## scopemonkey (Jan 1, 2007)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I was wondering how these boards have held up over time with the end grain-to-end grain glue up? Have you had any fail?


----------



## DarrylJN (May 20, 2011)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post! You did a great job explaining the process.


----------



## CanuckGal (Aug 5, 2009)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! I searched all over the web for a tutorial but couldn't find anything. Much appreciated! Your cutting boards are very inspiring!


----------



## Umpire20 (Jan 13, 2010)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Here's another approach to making a chevron style board. Check out this You Tube video -


----------



## bugradx2 (May 7, 2018)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## ArtTeacherTalan (9 mo ago)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


Math question.
If i need a cutting board of a certain size, how do I determine my starting board size?


----------



## ArtTeacherTalan (9 mo ago)

ganders said:


> *The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board. *
> 
> The quick and dirty instructions on how to make a zig-zag pattern cutting board.
> 
> ...


double post, sorry


----------

